# Hi



## Carol (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi

My name is Carol and I live in York.

I have 3 Dogs, 1 Cat, 3 Bearded Dragons,1 Bosc, 2 Boas, 1 Royal Python,1 Corn, 2 Degus.

I also breed my own live food.

I am now breeding Mice and Multi Mice some of the Mice and Multis are pets, but I am also a feeder breeder, because I think that it is important to know that they are well looked after before they are killed also that they are killed with care and that they do not suffer, and if I buy already killed I do not know how well they were kept and killed.

I also sell my Mice and Multis.

I am sorry if this upsets anyone but this is life and I know that they are well cared for and have a good life before they die.


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Even reptiles deserve good quality food which i hear is hard to get pretty much anywhere in the UK.
You wont get flamed here for breeding to feed you are caring for your animals and their needs, nothing wrong with that at all.

Welcome to the forum, you lucky moo being in York! I was born and raised in York and the South just doesnt compare! :|


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Carol, Welcome to the forum :welcome


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice welcome


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome......My hubby is from York!
I know someone who is getting some Black and white broken mice from someone in York...wonder if its you they are buying them off.


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi

Are they form Selby mum is Karen? If so then yes they had 3 Females very nice family.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep! Cool. They were going to have some of mine as we are going up in nov, but it was quite alot of hassle to meet up for collection, I passed on the forum to Nick so hopefully we may see him on here and hear about his new girlies  ( I dont know them personally just from Preloved) Glad he found some nice ones!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

